# New version of Tapatalk for iPads....



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapatalk/id307880732?mt=8


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Is this an upgrade, or should I download a new app?


----------

